# White House Vinegar



## Road Dog (Aug 23, 2008)

Found this today at the Flea. Any info on it? Can't say I've ever seen it before.


----------



## glass man (Aug 23, 2008)

Look a little like the item farther down on this post under "FOR THOESE THAT DIG IN NEWER DUMPS" where I made a idiot of myself ,as usual.JAMIE


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 23, 2008)

ROAD DOG....
 If a quart , Perry's BV is $50 - 75 or $60 - 80, without label...depending on the quantity of  vertical lines...Yours looks like the "better" one with double the lines of its variant...thus $60 - 80....[/align]Hope this helps.[/align]


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info.[]


----------



## E (Aug 26, 2008)

OK,

 I have a shed full of assorted White House and Apple Pie Ridge items and I can no longer find any dealers/collectors in central/eastern Virginia that want them.  I have offered very-very liberal trades = several nice cruets for one common blob beer or soda, and have had no takers.  Very curious/frustrating  since they often have the same cruets that I  want to trade them marked much higher than the bottles I want to trade for.  I am willing to give them 4 items they have marked for 30 to 50 bucks for one $30 bottle... no trade, what the?. 

 The dealers all tell me that White House/other vinegar items are no longer in vogue and have not sold well for a decade:  so why do dealers continue to tag them so high?  Maybe I need to cart them up to Winchester, Va (apple country).


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 26, 2008)

I would be interested in your apple pie ridge bottles. I've been lead to believe they are local to me. If anyone can tell me where apple pie ridge bottles are from I'd aprecciate it immensely


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 27, 2008)

well......White House still does have a faithful following of collectors trying to complete their collections. Many here in East Tn., Southwest Va and western NC still collect. Dealers usually have high prices on their stock, but "bottle people" often sell or trade them more reasonably.[/align]The reason for a decline in demand is...I was told this about 10 or so years ago - the museum in Winchester VA quit buying as they had ran out of room for display/storage, etc.[/align] [/align]Apple Pie Ridge vinegar, if I recall right, has its origins in Roanoke VA. [/align]


----------



## E (Aug 27, 2008)

Well,

 I suppose the thing to do would be to network at upcoming bottle shows, I know there is one coming up on Oct 4 in Richmond, and I think there is a show in Winchester next month - I have heard they are still into vinegars up that way.

 I need to go back to my local dump where I left several versions of Apple Pies/White Houses, many are fairly old and ornate (w/panels and/or ribbing) with writing only on the bottom - since they were not clearly embossed I left 'em, probably kept the wrong ones.  The Apple Pies are much more uncommon in these parts than WHs.

 Zane, if you are really interested I can post group photo post Labor Day - I would be very interested in trading for some of your common local sodas/beers.  Also have a Voss & Lakamp Pharmacy bottle from Cincy you may be interested in.


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 27, 2008)

E...
 Yes, there's a show in Winchester Va. in September. Frank Kowalski & Co.always puts on a good show with a variety of bottles.[/align] Also true, there's a lot of White House for sale.  Which may mean NOT a good place to get rid of yours. Then again.....who can really say?[/align]Too bad we aren't closer, as I could help you ID some of the better ones and seperate them from the more common variations.[/align]You may want to try the Asheville NC show in Sept. as it is closer to you, I believe.[/align]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been lead to believe that the "Apple Pie Ridge" bottles are from the Wellsburgh W.Va. area. I wonder how true that is.


----------

